# Eric Gordon to have knee surgery



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW ORLEANS -- Eric Gordon is scheduled to have arthroscopic surgery on his injured right knee on Tuesday and will be out at least an additional six weeks, meaning that if he comes back at all this season, there would be fewer than 20 games left.
> 
> "After consulting with our medical staff, we concluded surgery was the best route and in the best interest of Eric for the long term," general manager Dell Demps said in a statement released by the club late Tuesday night, after the Hornets' 86-80 victory over Utah. "Eric is eager to return to the court and we are confident Hornet fans will get to see him soon."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7573206/eric-gordon-surgery-at-least-six-more-weeks


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

That trade is really paying off for the Hornets.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If he had been healthy and out to earn a big contract extension that would have harmed their chances at a high pick. Maybe now they get a high pick and they don't end up paying Gordon something completely incommensurate to his impact. What they really need is for Minnesota to struggle enough that they end up with two really good players out of this draft.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Quite Frankly said:


> That trade is really paying off for the Hornets.


I suspect that this is akin to Ray Allen's ankle surgery in 2007 (i.e. a surgery that was necessary but not an immediate necessity), when Seattle was out for lottery gold. If it results in a top 3 pick for a moribund franchise and a discounted extension on Gordon it was probably well worth it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The big problem with this trade was always the potential to overpay Gordon in such a way that it really harmed you going forward. The possibility existed that he would put up a lot of empty numbers for the Hornets and then start walking around expecting something close to the MAX. I have not seen him play enough to have a great grasp of his market value, but it seems a lot like he and I have vastly different ideas on what he should make on that next contract.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

E.H. Munro said:


> I suspect that this is akin to Ray Allen's ankle surgery in 2007 (i.e. a surgery that was necessary but not an immediate necessity), when Seattle was out for lottery gold. If it results in a top 3 pick for a moribund franchise and a discounted extension on Gordon it was probably well worth it.


This.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

The reason the surgery was postponed probably had to do with either the trainers being cautious or with TANK.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Noooooooooooo, bad news for my fantasy team.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hopefully the Hornets can hold onto Gordon. 

And if they can get Drummond in the next draft and sign a solid PG or trade for one including Jack Kaman Okafor? They are looking good.

????/Vasquez
Gordon
Ariza/Aminu
Landry/Smith
Drummond/Okafor or Kaman

A rotation like that is just solid.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I heard from the announcers tonight that he will go into rehab after the all-star break, and maybe has a chance to play before the season is over.

I really hopes he comes back strong, and puts all these injury woes behind him. 

The kid has way too much talent to be wasting it sitting on that bench.


----------

